# "Sorry, you have been blocked" ????



## Tigger (Nov 21, 2014)

So upon trying to send a private message discussing payment for a commission, I am greeted with a big white screen that says "Sorry, you have been blocked".

It gives me two other text boxes beneath a big red "X" that says "Why have I been blocked?" and "What can I do to resolve this?" First one has "This website is using a security service to protect itself from online attacks. The action you just performed" (again, simply hitting 'send' on a PM) "triggered the security solutions. There are several actions that could trigger this block including submitting a certain word or phrase, a SQL command or malformed data." For the second block it just tells me to let the site owner know of this problem as well as the "CloudFlare Ray ID" at the bottom of the page.

Is this legit, or am I in danger of getting a virus/malware? If so, what do I need to do to fix this? Or is FA just having some connection/hacker problems right now...?


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 21, 2014)

Tigger said:


> as well as the "CloudFlare Ray ID" at the bottom of the page.



Are you in Russia?


----------



## Blekarotva (Nov 21, 2014)

Clayton said:


> Are you in Russia?



I'm not in Rusia and I'm getting this error while trying to reply to a note

Not to mention I've been getting a bunch of CF errors while trying to submit anything


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 21, 2014)

Hmm wtf
Well I know Russia's blocking FA and CloudFlare is acting like an idiot, but IDK how widespread that is.

Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses, but no, I am not in Russia. ^^' Good ol' US of A...


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 22, 2014)

Tigger said:


> There are several actions that could trigger this block including submitting a certain word or phrase, a SQL command or malformed data



So according to a quick google, it's basically a stupid way to try and stop SQL injection and shit. If your PM contained quotes, or equals signs, or anything even remotely similar to SQL, it might end up blocked. Yay cloudflare!

Edit: This shit https://www.cloudflare.com/waf


----------



## Taralack (Nov 22, 2014)

I have forwarded this thread to the admins.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 22, 2014)

LizardKing- Welp. xD; I guess I could try and make a reply without any of those symbols, but... That's still really ridiculous. Thank you for the info!

Taralack- Thank you. ^^ Here's hoping they can get it fixed so I can communicate with my commissioners once again!


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 22, 2014)

Tigger said:


> LizardKing- Welp. xD; I guess I could try and make a reply without any of those symbols, but... That's still really ridiculous. Thank you for the info!
> 
> Taralack- Thank you. ^^ Here's hoping they can get it fixed so I can communicate with my commissioners once again!


I made some changes to the way Cloudflare handles security. Can you let me know if this helps resolve the problem?


----------



## Tigger (Nov 22, 2014)

Dragoneer said:


> I made some changes to the way Cloudflare handles security. Can you let me know if this helps resolve the problem?



I'm now able to send messages! All fixed, thank you! ^__^


----------

